# The Quasi-Offical December Book Reading Game - The Sign-up Thread



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

'Tis the season to read a book .... 

I should have thought this through better - what with all of us Americans eating and drinking and fighting with relatives .... But it's time for Sign-up the Quasi-Official December book reading game. Sign-up will run from today through Sunday the 28th when I'll post the list of selectors and selectees. We'll only stew for a couple days planning our selections before I post the game thread in the Quasi-Official Klubhouse.

I'm not that big on rules, but you need some to keep everyone in line. So here are the rules and how the game works:

*When signing up:*
1. Sign up runs from the 21th through the 28th
2. State your Usual genres
3. List any Deal-breakers (genres, cost, size, etc.)
4. If you want to use last month's information again, just let me know .... 
5. Be filled with anticipation and a little dread

*Picking a book:*
1. You'll get your selectee's name after sign-up 
2. Pick a book you love and adore, is outside your person's usual genres, not a Deal breaker, 
3. and that is no more than - $9.99 ... 
4. You get to think about it and stew until the game thread is created on the first day of the month &#8230;
5. Stress out over whether your selection is good enough
6. Add a second selection if you want - or don't - it's all good.

*Once you get your book:*
1. Be surprised at the choice and maybe a little unsure
2. If you get two selections, let us know which one you're choosing
2.5 Or choose both
3. Read your book (no cheating)
4. Come back to the thread often to tell us what you think. 
5. And most of all, have fun ...

*Other rules*
1. You have veto power over your selection - if its just too far out for you, ask for a new one - no one will hate you
2. If you're late to sign up, no worries, we have back-up selector minions - just PM me ...
3. If life happens and your selector doesn't give you a book by the 5th, a new selector will be assigned for you
4. We're all grown folks here, so just act like one ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in, of course .... same stuff as last time:

*Usual Genres*
Science Fiction; Fantasy; Alternate History; gay themed books. You can find me on 
goodreads here."

No Deal Breakers


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm in, same usual genres and dealbreakers as in the past.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in as well, same as usual. This past month was very busy, I'm actually hoping things will be a bit calmer in December!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in.
I read mostly Literary fiction (Steinbeck, Hemingway, old classics), but not much mass market fiction so it's pretty open what I haven't read.

My deal breakers are indie writers. I really don't feel comfortable writing up opinions on "family". And Science fiction that involves aliens, spaceships type stuff.

Price isn't a big issue.
Here is a link to my Goodreads shelf: http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/2255947


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I'll play!  

Usual genres: horror, thriller, mystery, crime/police procedural

Dealbreakers: erotica, chick-lit, Christian (price isn't a dealbreaker if it's a great read)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in this month.. My usual dealbreakers.

Here's a link to my goodreads. I try to keep it as accurate as I can.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3064693-heather

If the book is over $9.99... Don't be afraid to recommend it. I'll buy it if it's worth it.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I'm in again, too.  Same usual genres and deal breaker.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Count me in as well please.  Same Kindle time, same Kindle channel


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

ME too!  Me too!  I am so in.  Same as usual please.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Even though I have not yet finished my reading for November, I am in again for December. (I am reading when I can but it is still hectic in my life.)

Same as before:
Usual: Science Fiction; Mystery; Fantasy 
No Deal Breakers

If the book is very good but the price is over $9.99, or if the digital version is more expensive than the paperback, I will probably read a library paper version. Don't let that stop you form recommending a book you think is "just right". 

I have an account on Goodreads but I have not had time to enter much. Books I read at the end of last year and the beginning of this year can be found in the Group Book Count threads (links in my signature and internal links within the posts).

(If you think this looks very similar to my November sign-up post with minor additions, you are right!  )


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Me, same but with the exception of no indies this month. Goodreads


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in again, same info as last month.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Please add me in for this month. No deal breakers. Here is the link to my Goodreads Account http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/3940012?shelf=read.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in!  Same stuff as last month!  (Including the thing about needing ideas for my book club.  I really liked my book from this month, but it didn't really feel like a book club-y book, so I'm still open to suggestions!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Guess I'll play, if only so that I recommend _Hogfather_ for someone. 

Usual stuff: scifi, fantasy, science fact (see goodreads.com)

Deal-breakers: graphic sex, romance (genre), slasher-type horror or otherwise full of gratuitous graphic violence, pedestrian writing


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Me! Me! Me!  Can't wait!  

Only dealbreakers are graphic sex and violence.  Other than that - bring it on!  Since its December should we include a cookie recipe with our selections?  

edit:  I'm with Marguerite - could I have a happy book too?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

vg said:


> Since its December should we include a cookie recipe with our selections?


I love that idea!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in again.

*Usual:*
See *Goodreads*

*Deal Breakers:*

Anything Holiday Themed.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanted to know if it is too late to add a change just for December?  I love Christmas and everything about it.  I was hoping that I could request that the book not be about how horrible people can be.  For Example, no holocaust or torture etc,  I want to keep joy in my mind and heart this month.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in, same info as last month.

Thanks!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

I'm in!

Usual Genre:  Paranormal Romance and Suspense (i.e. Dean Koontz)

Dealbreakers: I'm going with none this time...


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

In again. Same as I have been.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooo!  I almost missed this.  I was looking in the other section!  I'm in... same as last month.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm back in for December. NaNoWriMo was an experience. I won't "win" it, but I've certainly enjoyed it. I've learned a lot, and that was the goal. Plus, I'm now 1/4 through a book I want to finish writing. And that's MUCH further than I was four weeks ago.

Normal Genres: Sci Fi, Military History, Fantasy.

Dealbreakers: Horror, Romance, Religious (non-)Fiction, Vampires.

I might not get to my suggested read for a few days: I've got a couple books I need to finish up first.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in for this month: usual genres and dealbreakers, except could you please add Fantasy to my deal-breakers? thanks.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in this month.  No deal breakers and usuall genres.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Saturday, Everyone. Here's what we look like so far - lemme know if I need to update anything.

Sign up runs through Sunday and I'll post the selectors and selectees on Monday ..... I do kinda expect some last minute sign ups with the holiday and all - and we're good at that, so no worries at all .....


*Selectee**Genres**Dealbreakers*AnnalogScience Fiction; Mystery; Fantasy, I have an 
account on GoodreadsNo Deal BreakersayuryoginiChick-Lit; Happy Endings; Mysteries
/Detective Novels; Non-Fiction, especially if 
written like a novel; Biography and Autobio-
graphy. I can also go more than $9.99 if it's 
an incredible book.
Politics or Religion with intent to convert; 
Violence/Stalking. Dark and Depressing; 
Science Fiction, FantasyBasiliusFantasy; Science Fiction; Military HistoryHorror, Romance, Religious (non-)Fiction, 
Vampires.dpinmdparanormal (with/without romance);
contemporary fiction (i.e. the latest thing 
circulating around book clubs)No Deal Breakers. It's almost my turn to pick 
the book for my IRL book club, so I'd love to 
have my partner suggest a book (or books) that 
might be a good book club pick(s).drenfrowMystery, Fantasy/Sci Fi, Science/History of 
Scienceextreme violence/gore, extreme sadness, 
horror/scary stuff, You can check out my books 
on Goodreads: Donna's BooksEmily KingUrban Fantasy; Paranormal; Horror; MysteryNon-Fiction; Religious / political with the intent 
of change; Harlequin-style romanceGeemontSee GoodreadsAnything holiday themedGeoffreyScience Fiction; Fantasy; Alternate History; 
gay themed books. You can find me on 
goodreads here.No Deal BreakershsuthardUrban fantasy, female sleuths, bestsellers 
and mysteries. Here is my 
Goodreadsoverly long books.imallbs Western European and American history; 
Historical Fiction; MysteryNo Deal BreakersLauraBLiterary fiction (Steinbeck, Hemingway, old 
classics), but not much mass market fiction 
so it's pretty open what I haven't read. indie writers on out site. I really don't feel com-
fortable writing up opinions on "family". And 
Science fiction that involves aliens, spaceships type stuff.luvmy4bratsNo Usual genre Here's my 
Goodreads Link so you can see what 
I've read: www.goodreads.comGraphic Violence; Horror; Religion/politicsMargaretMysteries; Historical Fiction; Chick Lit This 
is the link to my Goodreads AccountNo Deal BreakersMargueritecurrent best sellers, drama, some romance, 
occasional fantasywar i.e. strategy and weaponry detailed 
descriptions in a lot of the book , political or 
religious persuasion books, erotica, non-fiction. 
I was hoping that I could request that the book 
not be about how horrible people can be. For 
Example, no holocaust or torture etc,MichelleRTough for me, pretty eclectic. Mystery, 
romance, biographies, anthologies, horror. 
(Okay with just finding a new author.) Here is 
my Good Reads, but really out of date. 
Good Reads!No Indies this month. Warnings about animal cruelty or animal 
deathMissStarParanormal Romance and Suspense (i.e. Dean Koontz)I'm going with none this time�MoyJoyMy goodreads
For me price is not a deal breaker so my 
selector can do more than 9.99 if they're 
passionate about it. historical/non-fiction; TALKING ANIMALS! NogDogScience fiction; Fantasy; Science fact
Here is my Goodreadsgraphic sex, romance (genre), slasher-type 
horror or otherwise full of gratuitous graphic 
violence, pedestrian writingRavenclawPrefect Science Fiction; Thriller/Mystery; 
Contemporary FictionNon-fiction; Bodice Rippers; Graphic Violence/
Gore (over the top, pages describing
dismemberment type things); ReligiousSongbirdVBFiction - crime, suspense, mystery, romance, 
comedy, vampireoverly gory (which would include most zombie 
books I've tried), political (including war/spy 
stuff), Stephen King, religious with the intent to 
convert me.tamborinehorror, thriller, mystery, crime/police proceduralerotica, chick-lit, Christian (price isn't a deal-
breaker if it's a great read)Tripphistorical fiction; chick lit; family saga; 
drama; suspense; thrillers; religion is 
OK if it is presented culturally, not to 
convert.Vampires.TuttleFantasy, Science FictionI'm going to have to set some sort of monetary 
limit. This may be edited but for now lets say 
$5. Nothing extremely depressing.vgI'll take any book that's given to megraphic sex and violence. Other than that - 
bring it on! Since its December should we 
include a cookie recipe with our selections?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Geoffrey, can I add one request for this month only?  I am traveling on the 1st.  I would like a book that is good for traveling.  In other words, nothing heavy.

Thanks.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Monday everyone. It's time to select the books. Below are all the matchups. Please remember that you will ponder your selection(s) until the first when I post the December game thread in the clubhouse.

For anyone coming out of their post-Thanksgiving food comas and haven't already signed up, please PM me and I'll hook you up.

*EDIT:* I've updated the list and added in cargalmn.


*Selector**Selectee**Genres**Dealbreakers*Annalogimallbs Western European and American history; 
Historical Fiction; MysteryNo Deal BreakersayuryoginidrenfrowMystery, Fantasy/Sci Fi, Science/History of 
Scienceextreme violence/gore, extreme sadness, 
horror/scary stuff, You can check out my books 
on Goodreads: Donna's BooksBasiliusLauraBLiterary fiction (Steinbeck, Hemingway, old 
classics), but not much mass market fiction 
so it's pretty open what I haven't read. indie writers on out site. I really don't feel com-
fortable writing up opinions on "family". And 
Science fiction that involves aliens, spaceships type stuff.cargalmnEmily KingUrban Fantasy; Paranormal; Horror; MysteryNon-Fiction; Religious / political with the intent 
of change; Harlequin-style romancedpinmdSongbirdVBFiction - crime, suspense, mystery, romance, 
comedy, vampireoverly gory (which would include most zombie 
books I've tried), political (including war/spy 
stuff), Stephen King, religious with the intent to 
convert me.drenfrowluvmy4bratsNo Usual genre Here's my 
Goodreads Link so you can see what 
I've read: www.goodreads.comGraphic Violence; Horror; Religion/politicsEmily KingMargueritecurrent best sellers, drama, some romance, 
occasional fantasywar i.e. strategy and weaponry detailed 
descriptions in a lot of the book , political or 
religious persuasion books, erotica, non-fiction. 
I was hoping that I could request that the book 
not be about how horrible people can be. For 
Example, no holocaust or torture etc,GeemontayuryoginiChick-Lit; Happy Endings; Mysteries
/Detective Novels; Non-Fiction, especially if 
written like a novel; Biography and Autobio-
graphy. I can also go more than $9.99 if it's 
an incredible book.
Politics or Religion with intent to convert; 
Violence/Stalking. Dark and Depressing; 
Science Fiction, FantasyGeoffreycargalmnI don't have a "usual", but I guess I "usually" 
read chic-lit, character-driven-series (e.g. 
Michael Connelly, William Bernhardt, 
Jonathan Kellerman), the usual pulp fiction 
authors like John Grisham, David Baldacci, 
etc, and historical romance (not really bodice-
rippers - Philippa Gregory, Alison Weir - I'm 
probably spelling all these names wrong)erotica, indie-authors, fantasy (willing to try sci-
fi though as yes, i'm a star trek fan)hsuthardAnnalogScience Fiction; Mystery; Fantasy, I have an 
account on GoodreadsNo Deal BreakersimallbsvgI'll take any book that's given to megraphic sex and violence. Other than that - 
bring it on! Since its December should we 
include a cookie recipe with our selections? LauraBMargaretMysteries; Historical Fiction; Chick Lit This 
is the link to my Goodreads AccountNo Deal Breakersluvmy4bratsGeoffreyScience Fiction; Fantasy; Alternate History; 
gay themed books. You can find me on 
goodreads here.No Deal BreakersMargaretdpinmdparanormal (with/without romance);
contemporary fiction (i.e. the latest thing 
circulating around book clubs)No Deal Breakers. It's almost my turn to pick 
the book for my IRL book club, so I'd love to 
have my partner suggest a book (or books) that 
might be a good book club pick(s).Margueritetamborinehorror, thriller, mystery, crime/police proceduralerotica, chick-lit, Christian (price isn't a deal-
breaker if it's a great read)MichelleRBasiliusFantasy; Science Fiction; Military HistoryHorror, Romance, Religious (non-)Fiction, 
Vampires.MissStarTuttleFantasy, Science FictionI'm going to have to set some sort of monetary 
limit. This may be edited but for now lets say 
$5. Nothing extremely depressing.MoyJoyhsuthardUrban fantasy, female sleuths, bestsellers 
and mysteries. Here is my 
Goodreadsoverly long books.NogDogTripphistorical fiction; chick lit; family saga; 
drama; suspense; thrillers; religion is 
OK if it is presented culturally, not to 
convert. I would like a book that is good for 
traveling. In other words, nothing heavy.Vampires.RavenclawPrefect MissStarParanormal Romance and Suspense (i.e. Dean Koontz)I'm going with none this time�SongbirdVBMoyJoyMy goodreads
For me price is not a deal breaker so my 
selector can do more than 9.99 if they're 
passionate about it. historical/non-fiction; TALKING ANIMALS! tamborineNogDogScience fiction; Fantasy; Science fact
Here is my Goodreadsgraphic sex, romance (genre), slasher-type 
horror or otherwise full of gratuitous graphic 
violence, pedestrian writingTrippRavenclawPrefect Science Fiction; Thriller/Mystery; 
Contemporary FictionNon-fiction; Bodice Rippers; Graphic Violence/
Gore (over the top, pages describing
dismemberment type things); ReligiousTuttleMichelleRTough for me, pretty eclectic. Mystery, 
romance, biographies, anthologies, horror. 
(Okay with just finding a new author.) Here is 
my Good Reads, but really out of date. 
Good Reads!No Indies this month. Warnings about animal cruelty or animal 
deathvgGeemontSee GoodreadsAnything holiday themed


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning Y'all.

The December Game thread has been posted in the Quasi-Official Clubhouse.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43871.new.html#new


----------

